# Target market for snow removal



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

As the title implies.... what is your target market for your snow removal business. I do both commercial and residential, so my customer goals vary differently than my neighbor who does just parking lots, or the other neighbor who does just driveways.

I took this quote from another thread, as to not muddle up the weather discussion going on there.



forestfireguy;1577099 said:


> Hey Fella's,
> 
> SO for the 20 driveway guy running around doing the "average" drive for $35-$50 I can't see how there's anything left. If you're a commercial guy multiply these expenses to cover salt bin set up, equipment leases or payments, labor and big insurance premiums, and go out to plow for $75 hour, I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


Well, then this guy doing residential... or whatever comes his way for "BARTERING" whatever comes his way don't bother you at all.....

http://cnj.craigslist.org/bar/3474836438.html

You're right. Doesn't bother me either, as his "customers" are not where I focus my client base at, as I prefer working for people who want the job done as best as can be done at what would be considered a fair....or slightly above fair cost. We need to have a specific target market that we gravitate ourselves towards, and not just selling ourselves as snow ho's to capture every last penny we can............or give away by working essentially or free.

I mean Bartering ????? really ????  How much does he pay for insurance ??? You can't possibly have insurance on that truck, and barter your way through a season, could you ??? I guess bartering would work from time to time, but I don't need my house powerwashed, or my dog walked, so I really couldn't have a clue as to what he's getting by exchanging favors with other folks..

Although, I guess an intimate rendezvous with sexy young women would work for a while, but I'd still have to buy diesel to run my truck back and forth afterwords....


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

You make a good point with the target market. I get asked all the time if I could plow this driveway and that driveway. I have 55 driveways I plow with one truck. My route is super tight. I know my target market. I dropped 3 drives this year because they were each a 5 minute drive time out of my way. I sent out postcards homes I literally driveby in the fall and got 6 more. Essentially, 3 out, 6 in and double the money in the same amount of time.

That's what these yahoos who barter and post on craigslist for cheap don't get. They run all over town "plowing" but don't make any money because the limited window of opportunity to make money during a storm is wasted driving around.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

M&M;1580124 said:


> You make a good point with the target market. I get asked all the time if I could plow this driveway and that driveway. I have 55 driveways I plow with one truck. My route is super tight. I know my target market. I dropped 3 drives this year because they were each a 5 minute drive time out of my way. I sent out postcards homes I literally driveby in the fall and got 6 more. Essentially, 3 out, 6 in and double the money in the same amount of time.
> 
> That's what these yahoos who barter and post on craigslist for cheap don't get. They run all over town "plowing" but don't make any money because the limited window of opportunity to make money during a storm is wasted driving around.


By your description, it seems like you know exactly what you're doing. Limit your time to those clients whom you know aren't a problem, too far away, or looking for a bartering deal.

Good to know someone out there is using his head... Thumbs Up


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Noone really addressed the topic of target audience. I kinda have been exploring this as it's critical in marketing.
Particularly on Facebook...
Like for instance one I've been using is "homeowners"


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Dogplow nice to see ur still at it, it takes awhile to figure out where the best money is for my operation I have cut back the winter driveway contracts and do more parking lots, after the plowing is done there is haul away for truck and loader which I think of as good work.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chineau said:


> Dogplow nice to see ur still at it, it takes awhile to figure out where the best money is for my operation I have cut back the winter driveway contracts and do more parking lots, after the plowing is done there is haul away for truck and loader which I think of as good work.


Not sure he still comes on


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh yeah the date stamp, haven't posted here for a couple years pay attention to those little details.


----------

